# عاطفة العصر الحديث!!!!



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2009)

*  عاطفة العصر الحديث
 مسمى غريب ولكنه واقعى مع انه من المفروض أن العاطفه بمعناها الشامل شىء ثابت ولا يتغير فى أى عصر ولكن للاسف العاطفه فعلا تغير شكلها وحتى مسمياتها اختلفت .
الحقيقه انا مش بتكلم عن الحب ولكن بتكلم عن العاطفه ما بين شخص وشخص  تحت أى مسمى .. صداقه .. زماله .. جيره ..قرابه  .. كل المسميات الجميله دى أصبحت فى خبر كان وحل محلها كلمه واحده أكثر عموميه وشموليه بندعى كرهنا لها ولكننا نعشقها بداخلنا .. ستتعرفون عليها وتفهموا مقصدى من بعض الامثله اللى هقولها
  على سبيل المثال 
فجأه تلاقى اتصال من صديق أنقطعت أخباره عنك من فتره وبتسمع عنه من بعيد لبعيد انه مثلا اتجوز وبتزعل انه نسى يعزمك فى فرحه بس يلا مش مهم المهم انه بخير 
ازيك واخبارك ايه وواحشنى يا راجل وقلبك يبقى هينط من السعاده والذكريات الجميله بقى تجرى ورا بعضها فى دماغك وفاكر لما ...... و أنا وأنت لما رحنا و ......
وفجأه تلاقيه بيسألك هو أنت لسه عمك مدير المستشفى الفلانى أصل المدام هتولد هناك ومحتاج توصيه منك :11azy:
ولا جارك اللى بقالك كام سنه بتشوفه الصبح وانت رايح شغلك ويادوبك بيرد على صباحك بالعافيه ويجرى تلاقيه النهارده أخر كرم معاك وبعد احلى صباح ازيك وازى المدام والاولاد ويا راجل اغلطوا مره وشرفونا بالزياره وبعدها يا ريت حضرتك تتوسطلى عند فلان الفلانى أصلى محتاج لقرض علشان داخل مشروع كبير ومحتاج فلوووس زياده :11azy:
ولا بقى  قريبك اللى بتقابله من العيد للعيد وفى المناسبات العائليه يا حرام داخ عقبال ما جاب رقم موبايلك وازيك يا وحش ياللى مبتسألش عليا كده برضه ده أحنا حتى قرايب
قولى بقى تعرف حد فى المرور اصل رخصتى اتسحبت :11azy:
وغيره وغيره يا سلام أحلى صداقه وأحلى قرابه وأحلى جيره يا سلالالالالالالالالالالام
أدى الناس ولا بلاش
الناس لبعضيها ونفع وأستنفع 
هى دى حياتنا بكل صراحه .. راحت الصداقه وحل محلها المصلحه
انتهت القرابه وهلت المصلحه
نسينا الجيره وافتكرنا المصلحه
كل المسميات راحت وانتهت وبقينا نعيش مع عاطفة العصر الحديث اللى اسمها المصلحه
تحياتى لكل من ظل على عاطفة العصور القديمه ولم يجرى وراء
المصلحه
أتمنى مو ضوعى يعجبكوا :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2009)

موضوع فى الجون بجد
فعلا الناس بقت بتاعتة مصلحتها جداا وبدور على نفسها بس ريتم الحياة السريع وعدم الفضى حكم على الناس بكدا مش بحلل مواقف بس محدش بقى فاضلى غير شغل طول النهار لو لحق يقعد مع اسرته كويس ملحقتش مش مهم فاضلى هو يكلم دا ولا دا الا لمصلحة 
دا ريتم الحياة زمان الوقت كان فى بركة دا يروح لدا ودا يسئل وفينك ومنغير مصالح دلوقتى كل حاجة اتغيرت 
انا ببقى من جويا نفسى اسئل على اصحابى بس فعلا بتحصل كذا حاجة لازم اعملها والوقت مش بيقضى بحاول وبتصل وفى الاخر يبقو زعلانين كان المفروض اسئل من بدرى طاب يجماعة مش كفاية انى اتصلت حاجة صعبة
بس فعلا كل واحد غصبن عنه وانا بحترم الناس الصريحة اللى بتعوز منك مصلحة مش بتلف وتدور


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

بجد عندك حق في كل كلمة يادونا للاسف هو ده اللي بيحصل دلوقتي 
مش عارفه ده بقي طبع العصر اللي احنا عايشين فيه ولا ايه 
بقيت المصلحة هي اللي بتحكم العلاقات الانسانية حتي مع اقرب الناس 
ربنا يرحمنا 
مرسي ليكي كتير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2009)

حقا ما قلتى دونا
انها عاطفة العصر الحديث رغم انى افضل أن اسميها عاطفة المنفعة
لان الانا اصبحنا متشبعين بها بحجة انشغالنا فى متطلبات الحياة 
والحقيقة ان عواطفنا وعلاقتنا الاجتماعية اصبحت يشوبها الفتور
حتى بين اقرب الاقرباء وداخل الاسرة الواحدة تفكك اسرى واجتماعى
اصبح يشوب مجتمعنا هذا كل يهمة مصلحتة فقط لدرجة اننا فقدنا
اهم سمة كانت فينا وهى الشهامة والاسراع فى نجدة الاخر حتى وان لم نكن نعرفة
مما نتج عنة انفلات اخلاقى فى البيت والشارع وحتى نجد حلا لذلك على كل منا ان يحاول اصلاح نفسة اولا
دون النظر لغيرة لعلة يرتدع وتتجدد العاطفة كما كانت ايام الزمن الجميل لاجدادى واجدادك
وعلينا ان نقوم بالمبادئة فى السؤال عن الغائب ولا ننتظر منة السؤال اولا لان انتظار كل منا بالقطع سيطول
وينتج عنة فتور يلى فتور وعلية سيتغير حالنا ان عاجلا او اجلا
واسف على الاطالة وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

ولسا الخير للامام يادونا

طيب نحن ليه بنستعجب

ما الرب يسوع  انبأنا باكثر من ذلك 

باخر الايام والظاهر انها ابتدت تقرب

شكراا دونا للموضوع المهم

سلام المسيح


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2009)

الدنيا مصالح 
حتى بين اقرب الاهل وبين الاخوات احيانا 
موضوع روعه 
بس مفيش حل لمرض العصر الحديث دة ​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل يا دونا بس صدقينى بجد


انا واحد من الناس بنزل كل يوم من بتنا على المحل بتاعى وبخلص الشغل متاخر برجع يدوب على النوم


صدقينى بجد العيب مش فينا العيب فى الدنيا اللى خلة كل واحد فينا بيجرى ورا لقمت عيشه ومش بيفكر فى اى حاجه غيرها 

لكن دعينى نتخيل ان لو كل واحد فينا بيشتغل مثلا 8 سعات فى اليوم والاجر اللى بيجيبه نظير ال 8 سعات دول

بيكفيه من راى اكيد الناس هتسال عن بعضها فى الوقت ده


المشكله مش فينا يا دونا المكشله فى الزمن صدقينى الزمن اتغير بجد

ربنا يرحمنا

ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل 


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

كلام حقيقى بيحصل يا دون 
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (30 أبريل 2009)

*بجد يادونا موضوع حلو جدا
وساعات الواحد بتحط ف الموقفين يكون هو اللي بيبدا بالسواال بدون هدف او مصلحه يعني
ويلاقي اللي قدامه يستغرب هو متصل ليه مدام مش عايز حاجه ويحسس اللي اللي قدامه انه معطله ومش فاضيه لاسترجاع العلاقات الحلوه تاني 
وساعات الواحد يلاقي غيره بيبدا بالسوال ويبقي نفسه فعلا يبادل الشعور الحلو ده بس ظروفه ومشاغله مش بتسمحله**او عشان نكون اوضح ان الناس اتعودت تحط العلاقات الحلوه والمشاعر الطيبه المتبادله بين الناس اخر اهتمامتها او بمعني اصح دي اخر حاجه اعملها بعد ما اخلص كل اللي ورايا ف اليوم الناس غالبا دلوقت بتفكر كده*


----------



## happy angel (1 مايو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2009)

*للاسف هو ده اللي بيحصل يعني مثلا في الكلية ايام ماكنت فيها تلاقي ايه بقي الكل لازق فيكي علشان انتي بتاخدي كورس في الجامعة وهتجبي اسئلة علشان الامتحان وهكذا ااااااااااااااااااااااااا صدقيني بعد ماخلصنا خاااالص ولا واحدة بتسال علي التانية لان خلاص مصلحتها خلصت 
فعلا ربنا يرحم
موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااائع دونا 
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك جميل جدا يا دونا

هو فعلا الدنيا بقت مصالح ويمكن مبقاش فية عاطفة بالمرة

بس ممكن تقولي بردو رتم اليوم بقي سريع جدا ومحدش فاضي لحد 

وكل واحد بيسعي وراء شغلة وحياتة واسرتة 

مش عارفة الناس فعلا مبقتش زي زمان 

مرسي علي الموضوع
الحقيقة كل مواضيعك بتناقش شيء مهم​*


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2009)

خاطرة اعجبتنى تسمى صداقة المصلحة وجدت انها تمس  هذا الموضوع

*صـداقـة المصـالـح* 


*





إنها .. صــداقة .. المصالح .







إنها .. صداقة .. الوقت .. و الحاجة .. و الشدة ..




يطلبون وقوفك معهم في الأيام العصيبة من حياتهم .. 


تنهال الإتصالات و اللقاءات و المجاملات


في إنتظار وقوفك ومساندتك لهم ..


تنتهي كل هذه الإتصالات و اللقاءات و المجاملات ..




بعد إنتهاء مهمتك ! 


حين تنفرج همومهم و مصائبهم .. 


و أوقاتهم العصيبة! . 





في أيامك العصيبة ..

وعند مواجهتك لأبسط الشدائد .. 

يدق باب " رد الجميل" .. ولكن لا مجيب .. 


يتجاهلونك .. 


وتنقطع سبل التواصل المتاحة ! 




يا الهى
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


يتبخرون أمامك ..
و يصبحون مثل السراب في أيامك العصيبة !

إن سألت : لماذا .. ؟

قالوا : عذراً مشغولون بهذه الدنيا !

(( دنيا دنيئة بالفعل ) 


يالها من صداقة كريهة و بائسة .. 


و لا تستحق تضييع جزء من الثانية معهم ..




قبل أن أغلق نافذتي الصغيرة 

لن أكون منهم .. ولا تكن منهم .. ​فى النهاية ان العلاقات القائمة على المصالح لاتدوم
الطرفان خاسران فى النهاية
لكن مهما كان الوضع مظلم هناك بصيص امل موجود فى علاقات انسانية قائمة على حب الخير للأخر بلامصلحة الهدف منها هو الحب فقط مثل مايربط اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع بين بعضهم
ميرسى دونا على موضعك  الرائع


​*


----------



## رحيق (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداا
فعلا في ناس كده

بس كمان الحب

:warning::warning:

الحب  موجود

وفي ناس بضحي كرمال الحب


الحب الي بخلي حياتنا جميله جدا

وتنور طرقنا  ولانتماء لناس الي اكلت معها عيش

دئه النقطه مهمه

لو انا  اكلت عيش مع حد

لو اموت انا كرمال انقذه  

لازم يحصل كده

مع لاسف بنتافجئ في ناس عكس الكلام ده
:11azy::11azy:​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

حلو موضوعك يادونا وده كلام واقعى بيحصل مية فى المية 
الناس بقيت تعرفك عشان خاطر مصلحتها أووووولا وبعد كده عشانك أنتى ده لو فى بعد كده يعنى 
الزمن بقى وحش يادودو بيغير أقرب وأعز الناس ليكى 
لينا رب أسمه كريم أحنا بقى 
ايه ده انا مالى أكتأبت كده ليه هههههه​


----------



## magood012 (8 مايو 2009)

احنا فعلا ياجماعه بقينا مفتقدين مشاعر الحب دي 

لان الحب هو اساس حياتنا

والمسيح قال احبوا بعضكم بعضا

ما قالش خلوا بالكم من مصالحكم بعضكم عند البعض

فعلا موضوع جميل ويستحق المناقشه


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 مايو 2009)

*
حلو قوي ياباشا
يستحق التقيم


*


----------



## K A T Y (19 مايو 2009)

*بصراحة يا دونا انتي جبتي من الاخر

فعلا فعلا كله بقي كدا بس لسة مازال القليل محتفظ بالعصور القديمة

ميرسي قوي يا دونتي علي الموضوع ده
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جااااامد جدا يا دونا
وفعلا ده النظام الموجود اليومين دول المصااااااااالح قبل اى حاجة 
بجد بتبقى حاجة تضايق اوووى لما الناس تفتكر بعض فى المصالح وبس 
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zama (23 مايو 2009)

الحقيقة كلام جميل ومنطقى جداً
ولكن لابد على كل شخص تقويم نفسه
من الممكن نعمل جدول مكتوب فيه أسماء كل الأشخاص اللى يهمونا ونخصص نص ساعة كل أسبوع فى يوم راحتنا نسأل على بعض بالتليفون لو مش فاضيين نزور...


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)

الوضع ده موجود منذ وجود الانسان يا دونا وبيتغير بتغير الظروف
الانسان لازم يحارب المصالح بلمحبة 

المحبة فقط


----------



## rana1981 (27 مايو 2009)

*الحق معك يا دونا الدنيا صايرة كلها مصالح​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> موضوع فى الجون بجد
> فعلا الناس بقت بتاعتة مصلحتها جداا وبدور على نفسها بس ريتم الحياة السريع وعدم الفضى حكم على الناس بكدا مش بحلل مواقف بس محدش بقى فاضلى غير شغل طول النهار لو لحق يقعد مع اسرته كويس ملحقتش مش مهم فاضلى هو يكلم دا ولا دا الا لمصلحة
> دا ريتم الحياة زمان الوقت كان فى بركة دا يروح لدا ودا يسئل وفينك ومنغير مصالح دلوقتى كل حاجة اتغيرت
> انا ببقى من جويا نفسى اسئل على اصحابى بس فعلا بتحصل كذا حاجة لازم اعملها والوقت مش بيقضى بحاول وبتصل وفى الاخر يبقو زعلانين كان المفروض اسئل من بدرى طاب يجماعة مش كفاية انى اتصلت حاجة صعبة
> بس فعلا كل واحد غصبن عنه وانا بحترم الناس الصريحة اللى بتعوز منك مصلحة مش بتلف وتدور



*بصى يا مرنون انا متفقه معاكى ان اليوم بقى مشحون بالشغل ومشاكل البيت وخلافه لكن اشمعنى لما بنحتاج خدمه من حد بنعرف نخلق الوقت لاننا نتصل بيه .
نفسى صداقتنا لبعض تكون من غير غرض .. نفسى الناس تحب بعض بدون ما يدوروا هنستفيد من بعض ايه ..نفسى نشطب على كلمة علاقة المصلحه من قواميسنا .
نورتى الموضوع يا مرنووون *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> بجد عندك حق في كل كلمة يادونا للاسف هو ده اللي بيحصل دلوقتي
> مش عارفه ده بقي طبع العصر اللي احنا عايشين فيه ولا ايه
> بقيت المصلحة هي اللي بتحكم العلاقات الانسانية حتي مع اقرب الناس
> ربنا يرحمنا
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا ما قلتى دونا
> انها عاطفة العصر الحديث رغم انى افضل أن اسميها عاطفة المنفعة
> لان الانا اصبحنا متشبعين بها بحجة انشغالنا فى متطلبات الحياة
> والحقيقة ان عواطفنا وعلاقتنا الاجتماعية اصبحت يشوبها الفتور
> ...



*موضوعى اصبح جميل لمجرد مرورك الجميل عليه
نورتنى يا وليم بمشاركتك المميزه
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ولسا الخير للامام يادونا
> 
> طيب نحن ليه بنستعجب
> 
> ...



*عندك حق يا كليموووو
شكرا على مشاركتك وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> الدنيا مصالح
> حتى بين اقرب الاهل وبين الاخوات احيانا
> موضوع روعه
> بس مفيش حل لمرض العصر الحديث دة ​



*للاسف طول ما الانسان  عايش على وجه على الارض هتفضل النزعه دى موجوده فيه
نورت يا جوجو  بمشاركتك فى موضوعى
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> موضوع جميل يا دونا بس صدقينى بجد
> 
> 
> انا واحد من الناس بنزل كل يوم من بتنا على المحل بتاعى وبخلص الشغل متاخر برجع يدوب على النوم
> ...



*لو عبنا على الزمن يا مينا نبقى ظلمناه لان اى تطور حصل فيه ده من صنع ايدينا وأى ظروف حوالينا هى صناعة بشريه لان الزمن شىء ثابت غير متغير حتى فى عدد دقائقه لكن الانسان بيتغير يوم عن يوم .. انا معاك انك لو بتقضى يومك كله فى الشغل يبقى مفيش وقت لاى شىء تانى بس فكر معايا كده لو فجأه احتجت اى خدمه من حد تفتكر هتلاقى وقت تتصل بيه او تروحله ولا لا ؟؟
نورت الموضوع واتمنى متابعتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> كلام حقيقى بيحصل يا دون
> ربنا معاكى​



*ميرسى يا كوكى على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *بجد يادونا موضوع حلو جدا
> وساعات الواحد بتحط ف الموقفين يكون هو اللي بيبدا بالسواال بدون هدف او مصلحه يعني
> ويلاقي اللي قدامه يستغرب هو متصل ليه مدام مش عايز حاجه ويحسس اللي اللي قدامه انه معطله ومش فاضيه لاسترجاع العلاقات الحلوه تاني
> وساعات الواحد يلاقي غيره بيبدا بالسوال ويبقي نفسه فعلا يبادل الشعور الحلو ده بس ظروفه ومشاغله مش بتسمحله**او عشان نكون اوضح ان الناس اتعودت تحط العلاقات الحلوه والمشاعر الطيبه المتبادله بين الناس اخر اهتمامتها او بمعني اصح دي اخر حاجه اعملها بعد ما اخلص كل اللي ورايا ف اليوم الناس غالبا دلوقت بتفكر كده*



*مشاركه مميزه
ميرسى وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*نوررررتى الموضوع يا قمررررنا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *للاسف هو ده اللي بيحصل يعني مثلا في الكلية ايام ماكنت فيها تلاقي ايه بقي الكل لازق فيكي علشان انتي بتاخدي كورس في الجامعة وهتجبي اسئلة علشان الامتحان وهكذا ااااااااااااااااااااااااا صدقيني بعد ماخلصنا خاااالص ولا واحدة بتسال علي التانية لان خلاص مصلحتها خلصت
> فعلا ربنا يرحم
> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااائع دونا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*



*ميرسى يا قمرررر على مشاركتك فى موضوعى وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوعك جميل جدا يا دونا
> 
> هو فعلا الدنيا بقت مصالح ويمكن مبقاش فية عاطفة بالمرة
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك ورأيك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> خاطرة اعجبتنى تسمى صداقة المصلحة وجدت انها تمس  هذا الموضوع
> 
> *صـداقـة المصـالـح*
> 
> ...



*نورت موضوعى يا جرجس واسعدتنى مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

رحيق قال:


> موضوع رائع جداا
> فعلا في ناس كده
> 
> بس كمان الحب
> ...



*عندك حق يا رحيق فى كل كلامك
ميرسى يا قمرر :Love_Letter_Open: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلو موضوعك يادونا وده كلام واقعى بيحصل مية فى المية
> الناس بقيت تعرفك عشان خاطر مصلحتها أووووولا وبعد كده عشانك أنتى ده لو فى بعد كده يعنى
> الزمن بقى وحش يادودو بيغير أقرب وأعز الناس ليكى
> لينا رب أسمه كريم أحنا بقى
> ايه ده انا مالى أكتأبت كده ليه هههههه​



*انا مبسوطه انك اكتأ بتى اصل ده كان الغرض الاساسى لموضوعى :t30:
ههههههههه
نورررررررررتى يا مرموره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

magood012 قال:


> احنا فعلا ياجماعه بقينا مفتقدين مشاعر الحب دي
> 
> لان الحب هو اساس حياتنا
> 
> ...



*ميرررررسى على المشاركه الجميله
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> حلو قوي ياباشا
> يستحق التقيم
> 
> ...



*ميرررررسى يا بيشو باشا على المشاركه والتقييم
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

K A T Y قال:


> *بصراحة يا دونا انتي جبتي من الاخر
> 
> فعلا فعلا كله بقي كدا بس لسة مازال القليل محتفظ بالعصور القديمة
> 
> ...



*أنا بقى نفسى الاقى حد من القليل  ده هههههههه
نورتى يا كتكوته :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *موضوع جااااامد جدا يا دونا
> وفعلا ده النظام الموجود اليومين دول المصااااااااالح قبل اى حاجة
> بجد بتبقى حاجة تضايق اوووى لما الناس تفتكر بعض فى المصالح وبس
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك​*



*نورتى يا قمررر
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يعوضك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> الحقيقة كلام جميل ومنطقى جداً
> ولكن لابد على كل شخص تقويم نفسه
> من الممكن نعمل جدول مكتوب فيه أسماء كل الأشخاص اللى يهمونا ونخصص نص ساعة كل أسبوع فى يوم راحتنا نسأل على بعض بالتليفون لو مش فاضيين نزور...



*اقتراح جميل يا مينا يا ريت نقدر ننفذه
ميرسى على مشاركتك المميز ه وربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> الوضع ده موجود منذ وجود الانسان يا دونا وبيتغير بتغير الظروف
> الانسان لازم يحارب المصالح بلمحبة
> 
> المحبة فقط



*جبتى الخلاصه يا مورا لو حبينا بعض بجد ومن قلبنا هنتصرف بمحبه  
ميررسى يا قمررررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *الحق معك يا دونا الدنيا صايرة كلها مصالح​*



*ميرسى يا رنوووون على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## بنت العذرا (25 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل وشكرا ليكى جدا المسيح يبارك خدمتك


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2009)




----------



## جورج فايق (19 يوليو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلو موضوعك يادونا وده كلام واقعى بيحصل مية فى المية
> الناس بقيت تعرفك عشان خاطر مصلحتها أووووولا وبعد كده عشانك أنتى ده لو فى بعد كده يعنى
> الزمن بقى وحش يادودو بيغير أقرب وأعز الناس ليكى
> لينا رب أسمه كريم أحنا بقى
> ايه ده انا مالى أكتأبت كده ليه هههههه​



بجدطريقتك لذيذه انا جورج من اسكندريه مفيش داعى للاكتائاب حاجات حلوه بتروح بيجى حاجات حلوه غيرها اكيد دورى عليها


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت العذرا قال:


> موضوع جميل وشكرا ليكى جدا المسيح يبارك خدمتك



*الاجمل هو مرورك على موضوعى يا بنت العدرا
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


>



*ميرررسى يا جوجو
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جورج فايق قال:


> بجدطريقتك لذيذه انا جورج من اسكندريه مفيش داعى للاكتائاب حاجات حلوه بتروح بيجى حاجات حلوه غيرها اكيد دورى عليها



*ميرررسى يا جورج ده بس من ذوقك
شرفنى مرورك على موضوعى
ربنا يباركك  *


----------



## maro sweety (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى يا دونا يا عسل موضوعك جامد اوووى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مارو سمير (15 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقى الموضوع جميل جدا 
ولكن جميل ان اعرض الموضوع بس ما هو الحل لان الحقيقة اصبح شئ يحزن ان التعامل اصبحت كلها مصالح حتى لو الانسان نفسه يعرف الناس لتزويد علاقته فقط لكن عندما يجد الانسان كل من حوله يفعل ذك اما يتاثر بيهم او يؤثر فيهم وبان ان الكثرة غلبت الشجاعة فتاثيرهم بيكون هو الاقوى والحجة الدنيا تلاهى 
واتمنى ان الجيل الجديد يحاول الغاء هذ الفكرة لانها لم ياتى منها الا الالم الداخلى 
واتمنى لكل انسان حاول يوصل فكرة جميلة ولناس وتعب فى ايجاد المشكلة وحلها ان الرب يباركه وانا سعيدة جدا باشتراكى فى المنتدى


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا يا عسل موضوعك جامد اوووى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ميرررسى يا قمررر على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مارو سمير قال:


> حقيقى الموضوع جميل جدا
> ولكن جميل ان اعرض الموضوع بس ما هو الحل لان الحقيقة اصبح شئ يحزن ان التعامل اصبحت كلها مصالح حتى لو الانسان نفسه يعرف الناس لتزويد علاقته فقط لكن عندما يجد الانسان كل من حوله يفعل ذك اما يتاثر بيهم او يؤثر فيهم وبان ان الكثرة غلبت الشجاعة فتاثيرهم بيكون هو الاقوى والحجة الدنيا تلاهى
> واتمنى ان الجيل الجديد يحاول الغاء هذ الفكرة لانها لم ياتى منها الا الالم الداخلى
> واتمنى لكل انسان حاول يوصل فكرة جميلة ولناس وتعب فى ايجاد المشكلة وحلها ان الرب يباركه وانا سعيدة جدا باشتراكى فى المنتدى



*الاول برحب بيكى يا مارو وانا سعيده انك معانا 
علشان نغير من سلوكيات الناس لازم نعرف ان دى مشكله مش بسيطه وبتاخد وقت والحلول بتتركز فى ان كل شخص يبدأ بنفسه وبأننا نهتم اكتر بتربية ولادنا وان التعليم يتطور ويبقى الاساس فيه التربية وغرس المبادى والاخلاقيات اللى فعلا بنفتقدها .
بشكرك على مشاركتك المميزه وربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------

